# H: Daemon Tourney Army W: GK or Eldar



## dandaemon (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the following Daemon Army I am looking to trade or have someone place an order for 150 of Eldar from GW.

3 Daemon Princes(1 converted from Rat Ogre, 2 from DP box w/extra bits)
12 Fiends(converted from goblin spider riders and daemonettes)
4 OOP Flamers(1 w/1 pink horror arm)
10 Bloodletters
19 Pink Horrors
1 Herald of Tzeentch on chariot(w/o screamer)
3 TK chariots(on sprue)
Daemon Codex(5th)


Please pm me asap for trades.


----------

